# Advice (Gorilla glue)



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm doing a paludarium for some frogs. I was hoping to do expanding foam background with coco fibre. I bought some Gorilla glue because, well... because I saw it and thought 'hey, I've heard people on the forum talking about this stuff'. It says that it's 100% waterproof, so does this mean I can use it instead of aqaurium sealant? and can the background go right the way down into the water? (I was also hoping to do a land/water divide using the same method as the background)

hmm... Also is the Gorilla glue actually safe to use? You would think so because I've heard of it being used but the box says 'Harmful' rather than 'non-toxic' which make me scared to use it.

Thanks


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok. usually when it says harmful etc its only while u are using the stuff, once it dries most glues become harmless unless you sand them etc. And as you said most people use it. The only thing i would be worried about is if it while in constant contact with water, weather or no it will leach anything into the water,


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

gorilla glue is perfectly safe to use with amphibians however i wouldnt use it over expanding foam! gorilla glue is basicly expanding foam that doesnt expand as much so using both will take up alot of space from my own experience it is also very dificult to use over foam

gorilla glue can be used directly onto glass or carved poly backgrounds all you need to do is apply it mist it wait for it to foam up then press in eco earth

it wont need any sealing and wont leach anything as if it did phib keepers wouldnt use it.... id sugest in future asking in the phib section for this sort of thing you wont find a more experienced group of people when it comes to backgrounds near on every method used tends to be passed on from phib keepers


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok thanks, I went with using it anyway (because I had a reply from the gorilla glue company and they said it wa 100% waterproof and food safe) and have done a little bit straight on to glass. Only I did it a bit different I slightly misted the glass, put it on and then added damp coco fibre. I found that where there wasn't constant pressure applied (around the edges) it has come off a bit. Also, although it expands it only expands 3mm that's hardly anything, I can't even notice it on the sides I've done and it certanly wouldn't give it any shape, (unless I'm just dong it wrong) it's nothing like expanding foam.

Now I have new questions regarding it, like how do I apply pressure to funny shapes or do I not have to? and is it wrong to use the cocofibre damp? (as it activates with moisture I thought it would be good no? maybe it's coming off because it needs to be applied dry? or maybe because i'm impatient and didn't wait for it to cure properly before moving the tank :blush

Thanks for the suggestion of putting it in the phib area, I might ask there too... but won't it get moved for beng inapropiately placed? (my one about lights got moved to equipment, and who checks there? I don't lol)


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wanted to add, if it will be easier to use it on kingspan type stuff I could just do a thin background out of what I have left just for added shape?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

LMAO, 

Gurilla glue is amazing. 

The best way of doing its, sprey the glass, apply the glue, leave 5 mins, spread the glue (dont over apply) allow glue to expand, push in damp soil, for the first 30-45 min, every so often push it all down. If you dont apply pressue it can expands up to an inch i thick and can push out the soil if there isnt enougth pressure. But basically lots of water. most people then push in lots of branches and logs to get depth, as it doesnt expand as much like foam. You need lots of water, as it uses water to expand and dry, if you dont use water it wont set properly. You can use too little but its harder to use too much

it set so much harder then foam and is complelty water proof. I still seal with silcone and then use gurilla glue on top for added security. its fantastic stuff. 

if you want real depth without pushing in logs then you need foam, or us polysterine and apply the gurilla glue and soil to that. 

I much prefer guriall glue to foam, is more secure, faster drying, cheaper to use and so much easy (no flaffinf around with silcone on top of the foam etc) just apply glue, push in branches and soil, sprey lots and leave to dry and jobs done. 

jay


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok, thanks, I will add more glue and spray more, not move the tank until it's ready...


There is a large peice of wood through the center of my tank it only touches the background in one place but I will have to put it in place before it is fully expanded if I'm able to get more expansion than I did on the sides. I thnk it's going to be fiddly to reach past the bit of wood, but I don't see a way around that.

One of the reasons I wanted the background thicker was to mount plants, would I be able to do that straight into the glue? (I mean after it's set, poke a little hole in, just for air plants). Doesn't matter if not really I can just plant in the soil and branch.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

If you are using air plants, i would get lots of small branches, and push these into the gurrilla glue as you are pushing in the soil. basically these will stick out and you can then afix the plants to the twigs sticking out with a bit of cotton. its how i do it. 

I also get some curved branches, that way only the ends are in the glue and i can wedge broms and other plants in the gap created. 

Personally, i would just add lots of branches to create pockets to plant in, especially if you are using air plants. That way you get the idea of depth, it looks awesome and you have plants at various heights. The issue of PRk coming out on the 28th of june has more info on this .

jay


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

that sounds like a brilliant idea  Thankyou ever so much for your help!!

(and I subscribe to PRK, so I look forward to the article )


----------

